# Lacy Knit Scarf--Muriel's Diamond Lace Scarf



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

This lovely diamond patterned lace scarf is dedicated to my dear friend Muriel, who is a faithful and loving mom, and grandparent. She is a hardworking lady who always has a smile and friendly conversations!

The scarf features a fancy diamond lace stitch design that runs up the body of the scarf and is bordered with a delicate little lace stitch to frame the center pattern. The scarf is knitted, with fingering weight yarn, in halves beginning with the border, and then worked up to the center where it is joined with the Kitchener Stitch for a balanced look. There are colored charts as well as written directions to work this gracious scarf!

Finished Measurements after blocking are: 73 long x 7 ½ wide.

Yarn: 462 yards fingering weight. (You will need more yardage if you knit loosely, as this pattern took exactly 462 yard with only inches to spare!) Sample was knit with 2 balls of Knitpicks Palette in colorCotton Candy; 100% Peruvian Highland Wool; 231 yards/50 gram balls.

Needles and Notions: U.S. 5 straight needles.

You can purchase this pattern for $3.99 from any of these stores: Ravelry, Craftsy or Etsy. Here are some links:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/muriels-diamond-lace-scarf

http://www.etsy.com/listing/160203352/muriels-diamond-lace-scarf


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is lovely, the design and the color are stunning.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Very pretty!! Just love that color, too!


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Lovely; also checked out your patterns on Ravelry-beautiful things. You are very talented.


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

That is beautiful. I am so glad I remembered to come over to this section. (I forget sometimes).


----------



## Altaskier (Apr 18, 2013)

Beautiful. My Mother's name was Muriel and she was a wonderful, loving, courageous parent and grandparent too. This scarf would look great on her. Me too so it is now in my favorites on Ravelry. Thanks for sharing your beautiful designs.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

That is so beautiful. What do you do to keep the edges from rolling or does blocking take care of this?


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

beejay said:


> That is so beautiful. What do you do to keep the edges from rolling or does blocking take care of this?


I usually slip the first stitch on each row. Also sometimes a pattern stitch will work with you on the edge instead of against you. Curling edges are a problem. Blocking does help in a lot of cases.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

That is really lovely. I dedicated a pattern to someone I really loved too! Its a lovely way to remember someonexx


----------



## LauraDP (Jul 22, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Love it.


----------

